# best place to buy honey jars?



## dannyidp (Jun 10, 2010)

I was wondering where is a good place to buy the cheapest plastic honey jars ? I think I bought some last year from brushy mountain supply,but they are a middle man of course so there has to be somewhere cheaper. thanks for any and all input.....Dan


----------



## lcsdday (Dec 9, 2009)

I buy mine at www.sailorplastics.com. You buy in bulk but save in long run. been very happy with them so far. Sometimes I have other beekeepers go in together to help with shipping.

David


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

I heard from Michael Bush who recomended Sailor Plastics. I ordered from there this year. In comps that I did I couldn't touch their prices at any of the "major" suppliers. (Kelly's, Betterbee, Brushy Mountain, Etc.) It ended up being around $0.56 a piece. The only down side is you have to buy so many. I bought 12 oz bears and you need to buy 250. The price including shipping is where I got the .56 from. It's still cheaper than the others for each bear, however you'll spend more up front.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Might try Gamber Container. ............they are the supplier to the major bee supply outlets..........


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I get mine from Southpak Containers.They have a warehouse in Kennesaw and one in Greenville, SC. I pick mine up in Greenville. I believe that their minimum order is $700.


----------



## dannyidp (Jun 10, 2010)

has anyone ever tried u.s plastic corp.?


----------



## abejorro (May 9, 2011)

Any suggestions on best place to buy 'Muth' or other fancy jars?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

abejorro said:


> Any suggestions on best place to buy 'Muth' or other fancy jars?


I repeat myself..........Gamber Container


----------



## papamoose (Apr 7, 2010)

In VA, if you are near Richmond try www.wmrhill.com. You can do pick-upand their prices are good.


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

I don't see the Muth jar on Gamber's website - maybe I'm not looking in the right place? I was looking around last night for Muth jars for a fundraiser (people want that fancy style packaging), and the best place I saw them listed was $12.92 for 12 one-pound'ers with corks, and $9.84 for 8oz'ers, plus shipping. 

Anyone had a bad experience with the shipping on glass containers, or are they pretty well packaged? I can't find a place locally that carries the Muth jars.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

dannyidp said:


> has anyone ever tried u.s plastic corp.?


I have purchased 5 gallon buckets & lids from them and been pleased. Honey up this way crystallizes somewhat quickly and after my mother-in-law tried to microwave a plastic container with honey that I'd given her, I've gone to using only glass.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Bluesky has Muth jars here. http://blueskybeesupply.com/12_ct_of_one_pound_muth_jar.html


http://www.sailorplastics.com/honey-containers-c-22.html
I get my plastic bottles from Sailorsplastic. Here


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

dannyidp said:


> has anyone ever tried u.s plastic corp.?


I buy a lot of plastic lab ware from US Plastics. Their honey jars are good too and there is no minimum order (you do get a discount if you order several hundred). You will have to sift through several styles and sizes of jars to get the ones you want. They have 1-pound ovals for $0.58 + $0.20 for a cap.

When buying honey jars from any supplier, make sure you know if the caps come separately, and if so, make sure you order the right sized cap.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

OK, these look like a good deal:

http://www.sailorplastics.com/ov-1j-38-pet-p-50.html


Only I cant tell what the price is. Towards the bottom of the page they say "225 per case". Does that mean you get a case (225) for $69.43? Seems to good too be true.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Nabber86, you still need to add the flip caps which adds $22.50. Still a good price at .039 each.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

LeonardS said:


> Still a good price.



Wow that is the best price I have ever seen. I dont care if I have to buy 225 jars, it's still much less than what I have paid in the past for a 100 jars.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

You are correct. Sailor Plastic does sell the bulk pack. 225 is qty. Remember to add $58.00 for shipping because of the size box. In my first post I figured out that my 12 oz bears were around $.53 or so each. That was lower than the big companies that I saw however I didn't look at a few of the places mentioned here. If you are near them and could pick up your order then I'd take it as gold!!


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

SpeeDee delivery ships to Iowa, so the freight will be 1/2 of UPS.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Nichols747 said:


> I don't see the Muth jar on Gamber's website - maybe I'm not looking in the right place?


They are new to Gambers and possibly not on the website. I bought them there, they were $1.00 each plus corks and hot sealers....


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is my freight quote on a box of 225!!

For shipping 1 box OV-1J-38 with caps via SpeeDee would be $7.57.

Thanks

John Faber

Sailor Plastics

800-380-7429


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

Andrew Dewey said:


> I have purchased 5 gallon buckets & lids from them and been pleased. Honey up this way crystallizes somewhat quickly and after my mother-in-law tried to microwave a plastic container with honey that I'd given her, I've gone to using only glass.


What’s the cheapest online place for buying gallon glass jars in bulk? I wonder if the shipping weight is really going to make the price crazy. I should probably look around for a place where I can buy locally. Anybody know of a store in the Everett, Seattle WA vicinity that sells them?
Thanks
-Serge


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

SERGE said:


> What’s the cheapest online place for buying gallon glass jars in bulk? I


If I was packing by the gallon, I would use plastic milk jugs. But that's just me.


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

Nabber86 said:


> If I was packing by the gallon, I would use plastic milk jugs. But that's just me.


I would be filling them with raw raspberry honey which crystallizes very quickly.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Update on Sailor Plastics...

Ordered 225 12-ounce bottles with flip top caps last Tuesday after reading this thread. They were delivered 3 days later (Friday morning). Total cost = $113.89 (w/shipping), about 50 cents per bottle. Heckuva deal. 

I am set for a couple of years now.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update Nabber!!! I'm glad it worked out for you. I also ordered this year and hopefully won't be set for a couple years, but for this year and the start of next I'm set. Happy selling / eating!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

The cheapest that I have found for new jars is Big Lots right now. $7.25 for a case of 12 pint jars with lids.

Fuzzy


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

If you don't have a Big Lot our Dollar General is 7.50 for pints or 1/2 pints with lids, can't come close online once you include shipping.
As far as Sailors goes I bought 1lb and 2lb jars one week and 2 weeks later bought the same thing when they arrived they had doubled the shipping without telling me first. Won't use them again.


----------



## billk (Apr 10, 2012)

papamoose said:


> In VA, if you are near Richmond try www.wmrhill.com. You can do pick-upand their prices are good.


Thanks papamoose, I'm check them out


----------



## cleankim (Oct 8, 2012)

Nabber86 said:


> OK, these look like a good deal:
> 
> http://www.sailorplastics.com/ov-1j-38-pet-p-50.html
> 
> ...


Today 2013 the price is $132.00 plus caps and shipping


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I buy all my plastic jars from Brushy Mountain but I buy them by the case to get the better deal. Even if you don't need that many jars at once, its still best to buy in bulk in the long run. I think their prices were the best around for case quantities, however, they do charge a high shipping cost, no free shipping here.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Muth jars at Gamers.
http://www.gambercontainer.com/store/honey-containers/muth-jars


----------



## copstead (May 19, 2014)

If you are located in the Pacific Northwest, I would suggest checking out Aaron Packaging. They are a plastic manufacturer with pretty reasonable prices and if you need a custom mold, they can design it. They have a nice selection of honey jars at http://www.aaronpackaging.com/plastic/bottles/honey/. We don't buy in bulk and they always are friendly and have what we need.


----------



## VanIslander (Aug 19, 2013)

copstead said:


> If you are located in the Pacific Northwest, I would suggest checking out Aaron Packaging. They are a plastic manufacturer with pretty reasonable prices and if you need a custom mold, they can design it. They have a nice selection of honey jars at http://www.aaronpackaging.com/plastic/bottles/honey/. We don't buy in bulk and they always are friendly and have what we need.


Has anyone had trouble with this site? My McAfee anti-virus software went nuts when I clicked this link...


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

the link worked for me.


----------

